# As an incel you have to work 10 times harder



## Deleted member 685 (Mar 16, 2020)

To get all the surgeries and treatments you need. We need fucking money.

After that I just wanna enjoy nice days with good weather and chill back, relax in the sun with friends at the beach, in parks and go through the motions. 

Let's do this guys


----------



## Xander578 (Mar 16, 2020)

Imagine the feeling after ur done with all ur surgeries, pure relief


----------



## stuckneworleans (Mar 16, 2020)

Once Corona Virus passes ascension will be easy


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 16, 2020)

Xander578 said:


> Imagine the feeling after ur done with all ur surgeries, pure relief


Your never Done, your never good enough. If ur 5 psl you wanna get 6, if ur 6 you wanna get 7


----------



## Xander578 (Mar 16, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Your never Done, your never good enough. If ur 5 psl you wanna get 6, if ur 6 you wanna get 7


which is why i said all ur surgeries u dumbdog


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 16, 2020)

Xander578 said:


> which is why i said all ur surgeries u dumbdog


No such thing as all surgeries, you’ll always want more cause you’ll never look as good as you wanna look


----------



## Xander578 (Mar 16, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> No such thing as all surgeries, you’ll always want more cause you’ll never look as good as you wanna look


obviously, all surgeries includes everything u'll ever think of.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 16, 2020)

Xander578 said:


> obviously, all surgeries includes everything u'll ever think of.


In the End We are not special. we are not beautiful and unique snowflakes. we are the same decaying organic matter as everything else. We're all part of the same compost heap. We're the all singing, all dancing crap of the world.


----------



## Xander578 (Mar 16, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> In the End We are not special. we are not beautiful and unique snowflakes. we are the same decaying organic matter as everything else. We're all part of the same compost heap. We're the all singing, all dancing crap of the world.


Indeed, u just have to be the best looking turd out there or at least try to


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Mar 16, 2020)

Xander578 said:


> Indeed, u just have to be the best looking turd out there or at least try to


Bro why are you still bothering replying to that clown


----------



## .👽. (Mar 16, 2020)

Gudru said:


> To get all the surgeries and treatments you need. We need fucking money.
> 
> After that I just wanna enjoy nice days with good weather and chill back, relax in the sun with friends at the beach, in parks and go through the motions.
> 
> Let's do this guys


Imagine spending 50k for surgeries and nothing changes


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 16, 2020)

Xander578 said:


> Indeed, u just have to be the best looking turd out there or at least try to


It doesn’t matter in the End, we’re the same decaying dirt as everything else. We will not be remembered. Everything you know will one day disappear. Everything you’ve ever Done and ever will do won’t matter.


----------



## Xander578 (Mar 16, 2020)

Gudru said:


> Bro why are you still bothering replying to that clown


ngl you make a very good point


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 16, 2020)

Gudru said:


> Bro why are you still bothering replying to that clown


Why you call me a clown? Have you not swallowed the Pitt pill


----------



## Deleted member 2748 (Mar 16, 2020)

why does everyone here believe that it's totally normal for a person with regular financial status to drop 10k or more on cosmetic surgery JFL
must be some sort of richcel forum i guess, or everyone is just THAT out of touch with the regular world
that's obviously my point of view and if you're sure on surgerymaxxing then by all means go for it, i'm no one to tell you what to do
i hope everyone here ascends


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## EthnicelAscension (Mar 16, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Your never Done, your never good enough. If ur 5 psl you wanna get 6, if ur 6 you wanna get 7


you're done once you secured a strong 7, because the average user will never rate you PSL 8 because you need to be a world famous male model tbh, on top of that, 99.9% of all PSL ratings between 7 and 8 are subjective. Reaching and securing 7 is when you're done (if you theoretically don't give up on looksmaxxing for whatever reason).


----------



## .👽. (Mar 16, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> It doesn’t matter in the End, we’re the same decaying dirt as everything else. We will not be remembered. Everything you know will one day disappear. Everything you’ve ever Done and ever will do won’t matter.


Cope. Some people wilö be remembered. Julius caesar f.e or einstein


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 16, 2020)

EthnicelAscension said:


> you're done once you secured a strong 7, because the average user will never rate you PSL 8 because you need to be a world famous male model tbh, on top of that, 99.9% of all PSL ratings between 7 and 8 are subjective. Reaching and securing 7 is when you're done (if you theoretically don't give up on looksmaxxing for whatever reason).


I've seen some people rated 6.5 which are not even that gl imo tho


Hopelessmofoker said:


> Cope. Some people wilö be remembered. Julius caesar f.e or einstein


By the human race, The human race will disappear. Now this may take 1 day or it may take thousands of years but it will disappear. Everything that ever was will one day be gone and everything is good for nothing


----------



## EthnicelAscension (Mar 16, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> I've seen some people rated 6.5 which are not even that gl imo tho
> 
> By the human race, The human race will disappear. Now this may take 1 day or it may take thousands of years but it will disappear. Everything that ever was will one day be gone and everything is good for nothing


Yea I've seen PSL 5.5-6ish guys get rated 6.5 by the forum depends on the emphasis people place on certain things (pheno, race, harmony, bones, etc.)


----------



## Deleted member 678 (Mar 16, 2020)

Gudru said:


> To get all the surgeries and treatments you need. We need fucking money.
> 
> After that I just wanna enjoy nice days with good weather and chill back, relax in the sun with friends at the beach, in parks and go through the motions.
> 
> Let's do this guys


dont you apparently have a super long midface and its "over" for you as you always say? what surgeries are you planning on getting?


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Mar 16, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> No such thing as all surgeries, you’ll always want more cause you’ll never look as good as you wanna look


Okay BDD narcy.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 16, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Okay BDD narcy.


cope


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Mar 16, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> cope


Okay BDD narcy.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 16, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Okay BDD narcy.


How can someone be bdd and narcy at the same time?


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Mar 16, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> How can someone be bdd and narcy at the same time?


Are you stupid?


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 16, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Are you stupid?


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Mar 16, 2020)

medialcanthuscel said:


>


Wtf is this


prettymuchfuxed said:


> dont you apparently have a super long midface and its "over" for you as you always say? what surgeries are you planning on getting?


Idk yet


----------



## lookserumaxeru (Mar 16, 2020)

tired of these doomercels

can't wait to ascend via SURGERYCELING


----------



## KrissKross (Mar 17, 2020)

Good post brother. Upsoy'd. 
Watch this interview from *1.10 *with PARTICULAR emphasis at the* 2 minute mark*. This is giga chad James Hunt who lifemogged pretty much anyone. They made a movie about him with Chris Hemsworth in it (Rush). He is talking here how he did what he did. While his ascention was not one of looks like ours will be, it required a very similar strategy and frame of mind. Utter and complete focus on the objective and an "everything for the cause" mentality.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Mar 17, 2020)

KrissKross said:


> Good post brother. Upsoy'd.
> Watch this interview from *1.10 *with PARTICULAR emphasis at the* 2 minute mark*. This is giga chad James Hunt who lifemogged pretty much anyone. They made a movie about him with Chris Hemsworth in it (Rush). He is talking here how he did what he did. While his ascention was not one of looks like ours will be, it required a very similar strategy and frame of mind. Utter and complete focus on the objective and an "everything for the cause" mentality.



Peepee poopoo


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Mar 17, 2020)

Water


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 17, 2020)

fi


Lifewasted said:


> Water


fire


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Mar 17, 2020)

streege said:


> fi
> fire


Sky


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 17, 2020)

Lifewasted said:


> Sky


earth


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Mar 17, 2020)

streege said:


> earth


Water is wet 
Fire is hot
Sky is blue 
Earth is round 
Chad is handsome 
Stacy is gorgeous 

Get looks or die, be gl or rope


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 17, 2020)

Lifewasted said:


> Water is wet
> Fire is hot
> Sky is blue
> Earth is round
> ...


u mirin ?


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Mar 17, 2020)

streege said:


> u mirin ?


Mirin chad face. Hating mine


----------



## KrissKross (Mar 17, 2020)

Gudru said:


> Peepee poopoo


What are you talking about? Ngl i cringed a little at that bro, maybe not a good idea to keep doing that, users might get the wrong impression from you.

Inb4 Gudru starts going curry mode and defecating in the streets


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Mar 17, 2020)

KrissKross said:


> What are you talking about? Ngl i cringed a little at that bro, maybe not a good idea to keep doing that, users might get the wrong impression from you.
> 
> Inb4 Gudru starts going curry mode and defecating in the streets


HAHAHAHA


----------



## laske.7 (Mar 25, 2020)

gl man


----------



## retard (Mar 25, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Your never Done, your never good enough. If ur 5 psl you wanna get 6, if ur 6 you wanna get 7


quality arvid post what is this


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 25, 2020)

retard said:


> quality arvid post what is this


*All I'm Offering is The Truth Nothing More, Now swallow the Pitt pill *


----------



## Vermilioncore (Mar 25, 2020)

Lifewasted said:


> Water is wet
> Fire is hot
> Sky is blue
> Earth is round
> ...


Nigger is black


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 25, 2020)

Lifewasted said:


> Water is not wet, that’s not how it works
> Pittmaxxing is legit
> Pitt is god
> Arvid is gigachad
> ...


----------



## MandibularCel (Mar 25, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> It doesn’t matter in the End, we’re the same decaying dirt as everything else. We will not be remembered. Everything you know will one day disappear. Everything you’ve ever Done and ever will do won’t matter.


Very deep and profound


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 25, 2020)

MandibularCel said:


> Very deep and profound


I am a prophet indeed


----------



## LostYouth (Apr 5, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Imagine spending 50k for surgeries and nothing changes







Can't possibly spend 50k on surgeries to change nothing.


----------

